# Wild FLA.



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 28, 2014)

From my last trip to .......


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 29, 2014)

wow nice pictures, I take a lot of pictures in fla but I'm from there so when I go home I alway try to make a trip to the glades in the Airboat for a photo opp


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 29, 2014)

pdsniper said:


> wow nice pictures, I take a lot of pictures in fla but I'm from there so when I go home I alway try to make a trip to the glades in the Airboat for a photo opp



I totally under stand ! I grew up in Opa-locla  ,On biscane canal . I could take my Jon-boat all the way to the flood gates then clime over the levy to the glades . OR I could go east to the ocean ......Those were some good times ! Shark valley and the    sequarium  were well acquainted with me .


----------



## cre8foru (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice shootin.. Love the Spoonbill and Raccoon.


----------



## rip18 (Oct 29, 2014)

Good ones all!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 29, 2014)

cre8foru said:


> Nice shootin.. Love the Spoonbill and Raccoon.


Thanks Rich .


rip18 said:


> Good ones all!



Thank You Too Robert .


----------



## natureman (Oct 30, 2014)

Great shots.  Makes me wish I was there.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 30, 2014)

Great shots Mr. C - really like the spoonbill pics - I can never seem to get very close to them.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 30, 2014)

wvdawg said:


> Great shots Mr. C - really like the spoonbill pics - I can never seem to get very close to them.



Thanks Dennis . On the sponnies ,I have chased them the last 6 years .They are always JUST too far off . This year at Ft.DeSoto ,One comes about 10 yards away (I'll post some from that encounter in just a minute ) Then About a month later at St Andrews ,PCB . A second time with one Just a few of the pix posted Above . Then Yesterday ,I got to spend an hour with a flock of Jakes ... I really hope this year holds up ! Thanks again everybody !


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 4, 2014)

if you ever go to Palm Beach County they have a area called the Palm Beach County Natural wild life area it is a fantastic place to take pictures, a few years ago a buddy of mine that is a LE officer that is in charge of managing that area and keeping the wild hogs under control he let me ride with him while he was checking traps and I got some fantastic shots of wild life which he gave the pictures I took  in to the folks that manage the whole area they were so happy with the pictures for their web site the following year they allowed me to take my Airboat into the marsh to take more and there has not been an Airboat allowed in there in 30 years so it was a big deal and I made sure they got lots of really nice wild life pictures in return it was a fantastic opportunity


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Nov 4, 2014)

pdsniper said:


> if you ever go to Palm Beach County they have a area called the Palm Beach County Natural wild life area it is a fantastic place to take pictures, a few years ago a buddy of mine that is a LE officer that is in charge of managing that area and keeping the wild hogs under control he let me ride with him while he was checking traps and I got some fantastic shots of wild life which he gave the pictures I took  in to the folks that manage the whole area they were so happy with the pictures for their web site the following year they allowed me to take my Airboat into the marsh to take more and there has not been an Airboat allowed in there in 30 years so it was a big deal and I made sure they got lots of really nice wild life pictures in return it was a fantastic opportunity



Wow ,sounds like a great place . also sounds like you got a chance of a life time , Congrats !


----------

